# Cemetery fog distribution.....



## SoCal Scare

We decided that we needed to redo our front yard this year to get rid of some drainage swills and a bit of our slope so I cut out all the grass and filled the swills, I then started thinking about halloween and if there was anything I could do while the yard was all dug up. I then came to the relization that I am only a couple of inches above my drain pipes that lead from the back yard and thought that this would be a great time to "add some drainage to the front yard in case of hevy rain" in actuality it is a way for me to distribute fog throughout my cemetary from the ground. I use 3 1000 watt foggers routed through a trash can chiller that has the outlet piped into the drain just off the side of the house, I cap the drain behind the chiller then in the front yard infront of the second set of outlet pipes. It works pretty good i'll take pics with it working when I get a chance.










any body else use an alternative method to pipe their fog to their haunts?


----------



## edwood saucer

This is Haunting taken to yet another new extreme!

I will drink a beer in your honor!

Edw


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## cqedens137

sounds like a great idea.

why the hell didn't i think of that. i just got thru burying sprinkler pipe everywhere. oh well another project for another season.


----------



## JohnnyL

Wow, fantastic ideas!


----------



## pyro

dam - i knew i should have bought that book! ( Haunting for Dummies)
what a great idea-take plenty of pics on the big night


----------



## Lilly

I saw on another forum someone was doing that same thing..It's a great idea..!


----------



## Bone Dancer

You mean that everybody believed that you were putting in a drain system when all along it was a fog venting system. So when are you going to start "painting" the house.


----------



## grump010

We're just in the process of building our new house, guess what's going into the landscaping? This a great idea.

Daryl B.


----------



## Hellvin

It does make sense! I guess other options include running conduit for electrical (not uncommon for garden lights, ponds, etc), and surround sound cable.


----------



## Revenant

HOLY COWZ!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are absolutely off the hook!

THAT, sir, is HARDCORE haunting! MoonDog had the right idea there... I'm so not worthy lol

PLEASE oh please get pix of that in action!


----------



## SoCal Scare

Thank you all for your comments I'm realy excited about it. Hellvin you can't see it in the picture but right behind the green round thing in the picture is a 4 plug outlet that was run in conjunction w/ one that is to the right of the front porch entry. They are wired into their own 60 amp cuircuit in the breaker box and I hope to get a mechanical timer put inline before the season realy kicks off, That way everything will come on at the same time on the same cuircuit. I ran some fog through the system w/out the chiller this w/end just to play w/ it and I think I may try putting a fan upline from where the fog enters just to see how much more output there may be. 

My neighbor who just moved in wasn't sure if he should get out the hose or run for the hills when he came out and saw smoke coming out of the middle of my lawn, It was quite humorous. BOY DOES HE HAVE A THING OR TWO TO LEARN ABOUT HIS NEW NEIGHBORS IN THE COMING MONTHS......


----------



## Bilbo

Wow, and my wife thought I was overboard for burying an electrical line in conduit along my sidewalk to supply power to my column lights!


----------



## Revenant

Bilbo said:


> Wow, and my wife thought I was overboard for burying an electrical line in conduit along my sidewalk to supply power to my column lights!


Wha...? Overboard? Huh? It's _Drainage_.... He's just creatively taking advantage of the _drainage_... everybody needs drainage...


----------



## Revenant

SoCal Scare said:


> I think I may try putting a fan upline from where the fog enters just to see how much more output there may be.


Ya know SoCal, I was thinking about that all day at work today actually... at first I had the exact same idea but then I changed my mind. Having that extra air pressure already in the system might just want to blow the fog back out of the drain you're trying to pipe it into. There won't be much pressure to your fog to overcome that. And I don't think venturi would be a good idea because you'd have to use an inlet smaller than the bore of the drainage pipe and you don't want to restrict any of the volume of the fog you're adding, you need all of it. And the fog in the downstream side would be thinned, because pure air from the upstream side is being mixed in with it.

What I'm thinking would do better is to attach the fan to the "input" drain, so the fan sucks the fog in and pushes it down the line. In the movies when they use a "tube of death" setup with heavy fog, the squirrel cage blower takes the fog immediately after it's produced and forces it down the distribution pipeline. That way it's "solid" fog with no extra air diluting it being forced down the line. Seems to me that would be a better way to have a thick heavy groundfog burbling up out of the drains instead of wispy fog.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Revenant, That is a good point! I may have to play with fans and their placement to get the best output. I see exactly what you are saying regarding having the fan just push the fog back out of the inlet. I have a couple of smaller fans that I may play with putting just past where the 3 foggers converge into the chiller, after the chiller, etc. I will post results as I get a chance to play with it a bit more.

*By the way Revenant i'm glad to see that i'm not the only one who puts my employers time to good use for the betterment of haunters eveywhere. Hats off to you my friend*.:jol:


----------



## partsman

I've seen this done with 1 1/2 inch flexable drain pipe snaked around the cemetary and covered with leaves. The pipe had holes drilled into it, the effect looked great!
Good luck


----------



## partsman

Here's a link to a video of the set-up I was telling you about:


----------



## SoCal Scare

That actualy looks realy good I hope I can get good coverage w/ the 4 outlets that I have, if not I know where the pipes are so I could easily just drill down and add pipes if needed.


----------



## scare-m

Partsman that looks great!

Is that pipe capped to get that much fog? Is their ice in the pipe?

How many watts is that machine?


----------



## Mister_Data

Partsman,

Thanks for posting that video. That convinced me that I just HAVE to buy some of that tube. I am really worried that with my now larger front yard, I need to somehow more evenly distribute the fog leaving my fog chiller. This tube was a thought I already had but never actually saw in action. I'm convinced now


----------



## Persephone

There is no ice in the tube, and yes, he capped the end of the tube to get that effect.

I tried this same thing using my crappy fogger from Spirit and it didn't work very well because there isn't enough power to get the fog to condense through the holes in the tube. I tried it later with ice in the tube and it worked better. 

I imagine that with a real fogger this works really well (as evidenced in the video.)

The irrigation hose can be found in the PVC section of Home Depot. I got mine for under $5. I think in this video he uses two lengths sealedtogether.


----------



## dynoflyer

Yer officially an evil genius!


----------



## Otaku

I tested one of these pipes today with a Chauvet 1250. I used a 10 foot length with one end capped. The distribution was very good, the fog came through the slits all along the length of the pipe. I plan to test again with frozen water bottles in the pipe (and hopefully less wind). I'll get a video of the test. If this works as well as I think it will, I'll retire the ice chest chillers.


----------



## jabberwocky

You my friend are truley devoted.
Hats off to you.


----------



## eanderso13

Frozen water bottles in the pipe?!?!? now THERE's and idea! Nice thought, Otaku! I'm definitely going for some of this pipe this year. that effect is astonishing!


----------



## Otaku

You could also dump loose cubes in the pipe. That would work as long as the pipe is laying on the grass, but I'll be using mine in a driveway.


----------



## eanderso13

I did something similar to the cubes in the tube and it worked well, but I was constantly needing to replenish the ice all night. I'm hoping maybe using frozen bottles might keep it from thawing too awful quick. I'll do some tests this weekend and see...


----------



## SoCal Scare

I have now made an addition to the distribution points, I have taken the holey drain pipe and placed it across the pipe outlets. So now I have a longer distribution than before. I love this place I probably never would have thought about it had you guys not been here to post your ideas.

I LOVE YOU MAN !!!!


----------



## schwanz9000

These are all some really great ideas. Frozen water bottles is an excellent idea. Now I just need to make room in the freezer. Chicken Nuggets and Tater Tots for dinner tonight!!! :voorhees:


----------



## Whispers in the Park

*Wow*

I think you might be my new Hero!


----------



## Otaku

eanderso13 said:


> I did something similar to the cubes in the tube and it worked well, but I was constantly needing to replenish the ice all night. I'm hoping maybe using frozen bottles might keep it from thawing too awful quick. I'll do some tests this weekend and see...


Yeah, that's the biggest problem I have with the ice chest designs, too. You can't leave a drain opening without losing some of the fog, since the chest is under a bit of pressure when the fogger is cycling. Since almost all of my display is in a driveway, I can't use loose cubes in the pipe or the meltwater will cause a slip/electrical hazard. Hopefully the frozen bottles will last the night, because replacing them on the fly would be pretty disruptive.


----------



## Turbophanx

Otaku said:


> Yeah, that's the biggest problem I have with the ice chest designs, too. You can't leave a drain opening without losing some of the fog, since the chest is under a bit of pressure when the fogger is cycling. Since almost all of my display is in a driveway, I can't use loose cubes in the pipe or the meltwater will cause a slip/electrical hazard. Hopefully the frozen bottles will last the night, because replacing them on the fly would be pretty disruptive.


My Fog Chiller can drain. I used metal dryer hose inside the ice chest, bunched up, like a 6 ft section in the chest. Covered it with ice...Fog never actually touches the ice, but since the hose is metallic, it gets really cold. Worked great last year.

That design hooked up to a perforated pipe over the lawn will look great.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Well I just ordered a VEI V 950 fogger and Froggys fire & rescue fog juice from Corey at Minions Web. So I hope that this will help w/ a good amount of fog in my haunt this year. I had not planned on purchasing a new machine this year but I went out to test my foggers the other day and 2 of the 3 FITCrap foggers are dead. I refuse to buy any more junk foggers. I will continue to use my last working 1000 watt fogger in the haunt until it expires due to cheap parts. According to the Minions Web site the fire & rescue juice is incredibly dense thick fog so I hope for the best. I was going to take pictures last weekend of my front yard w/ the fog but that proved to be just a foggy dream. sorry for the bad pun but I was really not happy about 2 machines going to their grave at the same time. I will post some pictures of the filter on the one that had fitco juice still in the talk and how it is completely rusted out. 
SoCal


----------



## Otaku

I tried out the perf pipe last night with a Chauvet 1250 fogger. I put frozen water bottles in the 10' pipe. Problem is that the fog doesn't have a chance to cool down before it hits the first perf openings, so a fair amount of the fog rises. As it gets closer to the end of the pipe it tends to stay low, since the fog is colder by then. If the perf pipe was used just for distribution/secondary chilling along with an ice chest chiller the results would have been much better. I did the tests in my garage so there was no wind at all. I'll post video here on Monday.


----------



## Dark Lord

This tubing idea has me thinking,seeing as the fog that gets out at the 1st holes is not that heavy....how about running a tube in the center (suspended in the center of a larger tube were the holes are) so that the center tube is used to push the fog to the end of the capped 10' (the inner pipe a little shorter than the outter pipe), then as it works it's way back thru the outter,larger pipe with the holes, you may end having a heavy enough fog
without ice or frozen bottles......??


----------



## Dr Morbius

Why not just plug up the first 1/3 of the holes in the tubing? That way by the time the fog reaches the unplugged holes it has had time to cool? You would need to extend the tubing to make up for the "lag time" of the first third though.


----------

